# Do rafflesias creep you out?



## Wolfy98 (Aug 28, 2016)

I've never had one in any of my towns and I don't plan to. Something about them is so creepy and it gives me the shivers. I'm not creeped out by real ones, just the ones in game..please tell me I'm not the only one


----------



## xara (Aug 28, 2016)

a little..i've never had one in new leaf, but i used to get them all the time in wild world.


they kinda gross me out more than  anything


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

I think they're kinda neat. Wish I could get one without having a trashy town.


----------



## Trip (Aug 28, 2016)

Licorice said:


> I think they're kinda neat. Wish I could get one without having a trashy town.



Wait you WANT one in your town?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 29, 2016)

Trip said:


> Wait you WANT one in your town?



Yeah, I could catch flies any time I want and it looks neat.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Sep 1, 2016)

Licorice said:


> Yeah, I could catch flies any time I want and it looks neat.



When I was younger I thought it was some kind of rare flower and thought it was so cool, and then I watched a YouTube video and found out what it was and was like "oh..."


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

I've never had one but it looks a bit scary, yeah.


----------



## Nunbal (Sep 2, 2016)

No it just looks disgusting


----------



## vogelbiene (Sep 2, 2016)

my little sister got one in her town and sought help from me, and I just shrugged it off until I actually saw what it looked like. 
they're not creepy, they just look disgusting tbh
even irl they look disgusting!


----------



## Blacklist (Sep 2, 2016)

Looks very disgusting


----------



## Squidward (Sep 2, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> my little sister got one in her town and sought help from me, and I just shrugged it off until I actually saw what it looked like.
> they're not creepy, they just look disgusting tbh
> even irl they look disgusting!



I've never seen one irl! Not that I want to, tho


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 6, 2016)

ive never encountered one IRL, nor in animal crossing.  i'd like to see one in somebody's town some time  (just not in my town...)

- - - Post Merge - - -

ive never encountered one IRL, nor in animal crossing.  i'd like to see one in somebody's town some time  (just not in my town...)

glitchlag


----------



## debinoresu (Sep 6, 2016)

i like them. i played with it in wildworld. idk why it entertained me so much

ill never trash my town that bad tho


----------



## N a t (Sep 6, 2016)

I love them, but it's a shame they only grow if your town is a hell hole. v_v


----------



## ashlif (Sep 7, 2016)

I like them. Would love to have one in my town,but can't.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Sep 7, 2016)

They don't creep me out, but I don't like the flies. They bug me.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 8, 2016)

Yes, I find them really disturbing. And I absolutely hate any kind of insect so the fact that it attracts flys makes it even worse.
It looks more like something you would expect to see in a horror game, not a cute little game like animal crossing. Do my best to avoid them but I get them occasionally in my cycle town due to not having beautiful town.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 8, 2016)

Didn't mind them in Wild World since I'd get them all the time due to me time traveling so much lol
Haven't gotten one in New Leaf though


----------



## akirakirai (Sep 9, 2016)

I saw one for the first time in New Leaf, I ordered another cartridge for making a "storage"town, got the game used. The previous mayor never deleted their town so I was kind of curious to see if they left any valuable things there lol.. but they hadn't played in two years and besides the fact that the town looked like hell there was a rafflesia in front of a precious Marshal's house! It is pretty gross looking like the top of a Vileplume lmao but it was kind of creepy to see how they left the game like this.
I also visited Marshal and he was sick


----------



## Taj (Sep 9, 2016)

Not gonna lie

Never seen a rafflesia. I mean I've seen it, but not up close. And now I'm not planning on it from what you guys are saying


----------



## Bellxis (Sep 9, 2016)

yes, they're really creepy! idk why but they are > w <


----------



## akirakirai (Sep 9, 2016)

No worries you won't get it! You can only get rafflesia if your town is at the very worst ranking. So just like Jacob's ladder is the flower of a perfect town, rafflesia is the "weed" of the worst town


----------



## GuerreraD (Oct 1, 2016)

No, they don't scary me. I don't think I'll ever get one because I take very good care of my town, but I wish I could without letting the place go to rotten. That's only because I feel NewLeaf (AC in general) needs a bit more of diversity in the nature side, I mean more different types of trees, bushes and flowers, not only the colous.

So yes, I'd like to have a rafflesia just because that. If there was more to choose from, then surely not, but as long as things are like now, well... you get my reasoning, I hope


----------



## TykiButterfree (Oct 3, 2016)

I kind of want one in my town just to have something different. I kept one of the perfect fruit trees that rotted because I think it sounds funny when you shake it. I also have the different sizes of the bamboo stalks. The variety is interesting. If I made a messy town, would the rafflesia stay if I cleaned it up again? I might try it if it did.


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 3, 2016)

I think they're kinda cool looking. I admit when I first saw one in my town, I was taken aback a little bit. But yeah, I wish there were another way to get them. Having a trashy town is just not an option in my book x)


----------



## HHoney (Oct 3, 2016)

I had a cycling town with Stitches as a starter. I was so excited! 
I built one extra bridge and had a perfect town so I was getting lots of random flowers.
Since I didn't build more PWPs a raffelesia appeared! It was kind of cool at first but the flies got annoying.

Then someone was "offended" when they picked up their purchased villager. 
I reset the town soon after that. It was kind of neat but the flies. Ugh.


----------



## angelkay (Oct 29, 2016)

I've had them a couple of times in my cycle town. Didn't creep me out but I certainly wasn't keen


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2016)

No, rafflesia flowers don't creep me out. I don't really understand why they would creep anyone out, but hey. 

I think they look interesting and would have liked to have been able to have them growing in one of my towns, but that's impossible since you can't have any Public Works Projects and I had already completed multiple PWPs.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 29, 2016)

I think it's neat. Would be kinda cool to have like a deserted forest with dead trees and a rafflesia in the middle or something. The flower always reminds me of the time I was young when my family went to see one in Malaysia, but I guess we had missed the time it bloomed so the tour guide took us to a giant fake rafflesia that they made to show tourists when they can't make it to the real deal 

^but I had no idea that you can't have any PWPs to obtain it.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Oct 30, 2016)

I get them in my second townin a regular basis as I was using it for cycling,now I just use it to time travel in order to get items. Don't have beautiful town on at the moment either. I don't know if they're creepy to me, but they sure are ugly. I think it's the fact they attract flys which weirds me out a bit. I have a massive dislike for insects,especially flying ones


----------



## Eline (Oct 30, 2016)

I've never actually seen one... Not in Wild Worl, City Folk or in New Leaf. Not really creeped out by them, but that might change if I ever actually saw one.


----------



## namiieco (Oct 30, 2016)

Uhh I don't think they're creppy
They would look kinda nice in a foresty town with some landscaping around it I think.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 31, 2016)

Yes.

Big plants are ickty,


----------



## Pookie4557 (Oct 31, 2016)

I've never had one in any of my towns and they don't creep me out, I actually find them pretty cool looking.


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 1, 2016)

I think they look disgusting, especially in real life lol. I was startled when i first saw one in-game


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

I had one in Wild World once, never since then though. I think they look neat as well! I've always liked the fact that IRL they're referred to as "corpse flowers". It tickles my inner emo.


----------



## Believe (Nov 2, 2016)

no i totally get it. Something about the pattern of them and the way they just stick out in your town creeps me out :s hard to describe. All I know is it's something past just disgusting/ugly for me


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 15, 2016)

They don't creep me out, but they do gross me out. I remember I came across a random town in the Dream Suite that had one growing right near the plaza. There were weeds all over the town, too. I think the person who owned the town just didn't care...


----------



## BronzeElf (Nov 15, 2016)

It looks so nice, reminds me of a druidic flower/mushroom. I also wish I could have one without having a trash town.


----------



## supercataleena (Nov 15, 2016)

I have never had one but I wish I could. And not just one but many. It looks really cool!! The idea of growing something in your town you could never have in real life excites me.


----------



## Corrie (Nov 17, 2016)

They did when I saw one in my cousin's town and not knowing wtf it was but now it doesn't really. It gives me minor flashbacks of looking at it in my cousin's town but after that, it passes and I'm good.


----------

